# how to bring a dog to Japan?



## eltoxtli

Hi there,

has anybody experience to bring a dog to Japan?
Thanks for sharing

regards

eltoxtli


----------



## Singapore Saint

I brought my Boxer over from Singapore last year but decided not to try and do it myself.. unless you can speak and read Japanese, I would suggest that you find a company to do the whole thing for you. I found a company in Singapore who picked him up from my place just before we left, then delivered him to our door in Japan a few days later. All I had to do was sign a few papers.

If it's your dog you are bringing over, you just need to check its rabies jabs - generally, as long as your dog was vaccinated over 6 months ago and you haven't missed the annual jab, then you should be ok to bring your dog in straight away without quarantine.

If it's a new puppy that you are getting from a breeder, then the breeder will do everything their side, and you would need to find a company in Japan to do everything Japan-side.

I can dig out the name of the company who took over the Japan side of things, let me know.


----------



## expatriotically

I would go with an approved major air carrier with a history of animal friendly travel services. But once you're here you can have a dog almost anywhere except some newer apartments. Most mansions though, will allow even several dogs as pets.

Good luck.


----------



## eltoxtli

ok great thanks for the info. 
I would be glad if you could provide me with the companies name. I am currently living in India, need to check if this service is available here. My Lab is 12 had a titter test done in Germany before we left to India and had the anti rabia every year, so this should not be a problem...


----------



## expatriotically

Check out PetRelocation.com

Pet Travel - Moving Pets to India


----------



## Singapore Saint

eltoxtli said:


> ok great thanks for the info.
> I would be glad if you could provide me with the companies name. I am currently living in India, need to check if this service is available here. My Lab is 12 had a titter test done in Germany before we left to India and had the anti rabia every year, so this should not be a problem...


The company I used in Singapore is only in Singapore, but for the Japan side, they used these guys:

WorldCare Pet Transport (Mr Kotaro)
6-4 Higa****erao Nakadai Tsurumi-ku
Yokohama 230-0017 Japan
Tel: 045-572-3143

I also know several people who used 'Jetpets' for the door to door service, I know they are based in Australia and USA, and I'm fairly sure they can cover most countries through Agents if they aren't represented themselves.

As for choosing a good airline, you may be restricted in which airline you can use as not all airlines will take every breed - e.g dogs with short muzzles, such as boxers, will be refused by some airlines as they think they may have trouble breathing in the hold. It's better to find a reputable company who can offer the door-to-door service, as they would have their preferred airlines. If you have any concerns regarding the airline, a general guide is to see if they publish a 'Pet Travel Policy' on their website.. any airline that does is likely to have at least thought about the animals' welfare rather than just loading them in the hold and hoping for the best.


----------



## Singapore Saint

This guide may also help... 
?????/Other regions

However, I remember looking at it when I knew we were moving and found it much easier just to ask the vet what vaccinations I needed to get... but the main things are the microchip and being up to date with the Rabies jabs.

Oh, and you'll need to get a bright coloured jacket for your dog. Maybe Calvin Klein. And some sunglasses. They all wear them (yes, even sunglasses...) I have so far resisted but I was tempted by the Spiderman dog suit... it would have matched my spiderman wetsuit, but that's another story...


----------

